# Need to cool my grow room down!



## Twisted Nibbz (Sep 25, 2008)

Right then guys bit of dilema for ya!

Ive been growing on my window cill for a while got a plant to a really nice size and then my brother decided to give me his 600watt HPS grow light. Ive downsized the bulb for a 400 watt son-t bulb due to room size and added a fan for circulation, however... After leaving for work for the day i returned to a 8 inch melted mess! It was completely (excuse my language) FU*KED.

Now i live in rented accom so i cant really go on and drill holes everywhere... The closet its in is the perfect size if i can get it cool enough, its an airin cupboard approx 2.5 ft x 3 ft x 6 ft tall, it is fairly warm anyway and its on the top floor, in my bedroom, so i cant just leave the door open in the day cuz ppl will see it from outside and i cant leave it open at night for the same reason it will keep me awake. I cant run pipes to the windows or doors because if the landlord comes in he will see em and also my girlfriend will throw her toys out the pram cuz of the mess lol.

Now my problem is how do i get the temp down and keep it down? without shelling out too much money str8 up.

I bought a digital thermometer and its pushin well past 120 f, now any thick fool would realise thats ten times too much i just cant figure out a way to cool it down enough to keep it reasonable to grow a plant. If i cant suss it out ill have to revert to window growing but as you will know its startin to get cold out, and so not a lot of sunshine comes in my room (wrong side of the building) so is there anything i can do?

any help will be used wisely thanks guys and i look forward to your replies.


----------



## desertrat (Sep 25, 2008)

i know its not going to be what you want to hear but you are not going to be able to cool that light in that space without cutting a couple of holes for ventilation with big fans and/or adding a portable ac. no other way with that much light


----------



## nitrobud (Sep 25, 2008)

Um, from what I understood, you should NOT be sticking a 400w bulb in a 600w balast... You are asking for a fire. 

Go buy a fan. Keep the door closed. Then cry you are unable to make any holes. Unless you can mount your exhaust to a window or into the attic, you will be screwed. You have to have at least one way OUT for the air. Imagine a measuring cup of water. Unless you somehow get that water out of the cup, it will overflow (Overheat in your situation). 

No ways around it. But patching a hole is a quick easy job. Say you were moving something in the room and it punched a hole in the wall if anything... From the sounds of your closet, you might get away with only an exhaust in your ceiling drawing air in from around the door. But that could have light issues unless you added pieces to the wall to block the light passing through.


----------



## Twisted Nibbz (Sep 25, 2008)

I believe the lamp fitting is designed for 125, 250, 400 n 600 so shudnt be a prob... 

If i buy a portable AC unit (£30 on ebay) will that solve my prob or is it a waste of money?

light isnt an issue as ive a curtain over the door and i vent it about every 4.5hrs by oppenin door for fresh air.

how big an exhaust do i really need? the boiler has a 4" outlet through the ceilin direct to the loft maybe i could tap into that? or is it not big enough?

would downsizing bulb solve the prob or again is it pointless? thanks for ya help guys catch ya in mornin...


----------



## desertrat (Sep 26, 2008)

Twisted Nibbz said:


> ...
> 
> If i buy a portable AC unit (£30 on ebay) will that solve my prob or is it a waste of money?
> esh air.
> ...


g morning, an ac will work but you still need to vent the ac exhaust

and yes, your four inch outlet is perfect


----------



## Twisted Nibbz (Sep 26, 2008)

good morning matey...

Ok so AC next payday it is... For now then if i get a 45 degree t piece cut the 4" exhaust pipe and put the t piece in it with the angle pointin towards the roof then, what fan would you suggest to put on the end of that that will shift enought air to get rid of my waste in my situation?

Thanks for ya help by the way, ill try get some pics of the plant i melted up later on.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 26, 2008)

Put an ice chest in there---freeze some gallon milk jugs full of water---cut a hole at each end of the chest---attach a small fan to pull the air through the cooler---change the jugs often---no need for holes in the rental--easy and cheap.


----------



## Twisted Nibbz (Sep 26, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Put an ice chest in there---freeze some gallon milk jugs full of water---cut a hole at each end of the chest---attach a small fan to pull the air through the cooler---change the jugs often---no need for holes in the rental--easy and cheap.


will it not cost a lot of money in cooling the ice though? see i work ten hours a day so i would have to put enough in there to cool it for 5 or so hours till i get on my dinner... 

only reason im home now is cuz ive just had my baby gurl and im on paternity leave!


----------



## Twisted Nibbz (Sep 26, 2008)

nitrobud said:


> Um, from what I understood, you should NOT be sticking a 400w bulb in a 600w balast... You are asking for a fire.
> 
> Go buy a fan. Keep the door closed. Then cry you are unable to make any holes. Unless you can mount your exhaust to a window or into the attic, you will be screwed. You have to have at least one way OUT for the air. Imagine a measuring cup of water. Unless you somehow get that water out of the cup, it will overflow (Overheat in your situation).
> 
> No ways around it. But patching a hole is a quick easy job. Say you were moving something in the room and it punched a hole in the wall if anything... From the sounds of your closet, you might get away with only an exhaust in your ceiling drawing air in from around the door. But that could have light issues unless you added pieces to the wall to block the light passing through.


Ive just looked and the exhaust from the boiler actually goes all the way out the top of the building so i think all i have to do is cut into that then add a t piece to connect a fan too the only thing i need to know is... 

If i do this and put a fan on it its not going to blow back down the boiler exhaust and blow out the flame is it?


----------



## Twisted Nibbz (Sep 26, 2008)

or even how about a ~MH~ bulb? they run cooler dont they?


----------



## desertrat (Sep 26, 2008)

Twisted Nibbz said:


> If i do this and put a fan on it its not going to blow back down the boiler exhaust and blow out the flame is it?


hey mate, this is nothing to be fooling around with yourself. its not blowing the flame out that you have to worry about. its getting carbon monoxide from your boiler sucked into your room and killing you. happens all the time with leaks from heating systems.


----------



## Twisted Nibbz (Sep 26, 2008)

desertrat said:


> hey mate, this is nothing to be fooling around with yourself. its not blowing the flame out that you have to worry about. its getting carbon monoxide from your boiler sucked into your room and killing you. happens all the time with leaks from heating systems.


I would of thought thats easily done with a one way valve though... ?

See if i drill a hole the gas man will see it str8 away. however if i use the same exhaust pipe as the boiler theni can just remove the pice with the fan on when he comes and he will never notice its there... might just try and get an electric feed to the loft and do it up there... 

im gonna need to make a white space to put it in though if i do that arent i?


----------



## Twisted Nibbz (Sep 26, 2008)

I do see ya point mind... might get my mate to come up hes a plumber he should be able sort something out. still considering moving into the loft tho... does it ever attract much attention?


----------



## desertrat (Sep 26, 2008)

your plumber buddy should be able to help. and yes, if you have him install a one way damper you will be ok, just remember that the damper is probably keeping you alive and don't take the system for granted.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 26, 2008)

High twisted Nibbz, Dugout here. My first question is do you have your ballast in your grow room? If you do this will also raise the temp in your grow room so if you do put it out of the grow room. I have been having the same trouble but not to the extent probably about 90 degrees. (they need to put a degree sign on the computer pad). I really like the idea Dr. Vandankenstine had I think that will solve my problem but with the heat you are talking about I don't know wether that would be enough for you. Thanks Dr. V I have been looking for a solution to this problem and I to cannot cut a hole anywhere do to landlord. Well Peace my brothers and burn one form me the Ole Hippy DUGOUT. PS there is a guy on indoor planting named Al B. Fucht that is very knowledgable about indoor growing so I take my questions to him. Had a problem with getting to many different ideas from other that it got really confusing so I just listen to one know don't get me wrong if I hear something that sounds like a good idea I run it passed him and he has never let me down. You might get a hold of him on here. Don't listen to everyone on here not all know what they are talking about but like to act like they do. Best to find one person you trust Peace and out


----------



## speedhabit (Sep 26, 2008)

Forget it. This is what you NEED to do.

Go to B lights .com

Those are the cheapest "blowers" on the market. Fans will not work for ventilation you need a blower that will move air through tubes. They arent loud if you suspend them with rubber. 

Listen, you have a great light, the biggest thing for growing weed, but you need to step it up in order to grow good pot. Now Im a 6" tube venting guy but if you used 4" tube and that 4" blower for 69$ you will cool the light and exhaust the air THROUGH a carbon filter and keep everything cool. 

You say you cant make holes in the wall, you really should consider it. Its not that hard to repair the damage when you move, and im assuming that if your landlord is in and out growing stealth is nearly impossible.

If you invest some thought, a little money, and some time into a good venting solution youll be pissing fat buds in no time and can step back up to a 600w.


----------



## hpv311 (Sep 26, 2008)

I hear you. I recently started in a grow tent in My garage. The heat from the lamp is unreal. i had to run a window ac unit in a window. get an inline cooled reflector. and have strong intake and outake fans. and im still gonna be pushin 95 on hot summer days. So i feel you.

My advice. go to home depot and look at florecent fixtures.
fit as many as you can in there and try to make it so you can adjust the height of either the plants or the lights.

Then it still might be to warm. shoot for 80 at the most. But i think teyll be ok. up to 90 just not all the time. Use a timer and try 18/6 instead of 24/0. 
and crack that door alittle when the lights are of.

Keep a small fan in the box or room to keep the air stirred.
If you can figure out some way to make a small air exit hole and hook up and inexpensive fan pushing air out .

They have all kind of good stuff at home depot.
look online too for small duckt style fans like computer/squirrel cager and canfans.

with florecent you wont need much ventilation.

then you can put a window ac in a near by window and that will help too.

if the shit was legal we wouldnt even need to worry about this stupid shit.

i hate paying to much for shiityy asss weed and i need to smoke so i need to grow .

Outdoor is the way to go if possible.


----------



## BCtrippin (Sep 26, 2008)

Get a portable AC, it will save you a lot of hassle and come summer time next year you will be happy you have it. If you invest in a portable ac/dehumidifier you will be that much happier.

My only problem with the cooler and blocks of ice is that it will increase humidity big time.

The nice thing about portable AC, you can exhaust it out a window, so its dumping a Lot of hot air outside.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2008)

High all, DUGOUT here, Thanks for the info on the blowers I will be going to b light today and checking it out. I really appreciate the tip because the sites I went to was around $90 up to $500. I have found out that the ballast would add a lot of heat in the room once I took it out the heat went down quite a bit. I am very fortunate my landlord very seldom comes over and I have the perfect closet for growing it is 2'X7'X8'. I am only growing 2 or 3 plants at a time depending on how many seeds start growing. I had a guy in Australia give me a very cheap solution to my problem it was build a light box to put over vent blower. I am glad you told me about the ice chest I never considered the humidity boy am I glad you brought that out I sure don't want to screw up anymore. As far as the heat goes I think I will be ok fall is coming and the weather is cooling off pretty good. Next Spring I will get the small AC unit with dehumidifier. I think all I really need to do is get the blower in, an electronic PH tester. I have a great strain of seeds from Canada and I have one that has sprouted but the other came up and it still hasn't shed its shell so I am not sure wether it will make it or not going to give it a couple of days. I think I shocked the plants and it took a little bit for them to start. I have one plant that will be harvested next Friday I think. It gives you a nice mellow buzz quick dried one bud just to try curiousity got the best of me. I am sure once it has finished developing the buzz will be much better. Well sorry so long. have a great weekend Peace and out. The Ole Hippy DUGOUT and burn one for me


----------



## kaos.underwave (Sep 27, 2008)

"I believe the lamp fitting is designed for 125, 250, 400 n 600 so shudnt be a prob..."

wait man, the fitting or the ballast? Most grow bulbs fit into the same fitting, the ballast is the big transformer-looking box, that's the important bit. You have a ballast that switches between wattage? I didn't know those existed...do you have to switch it or does it do it automatically? What brand is it, where did you [or your brother] get it from, and how much did you pay?

Usually ballasts are designed for one wattage only. I dont know anyone or anywhere that sells a ballast that can be used with bulbs of different wattage. Nitrobud is right on, use the wrong bulb and you're asking for serious trouble. Find out for sure what your ballast is [Im guessing 600w] or you're gonna keep melting things.

gd luck with your extraction troubles, 

ps
MH bulbs are a lot hotter than hps. If you're growing one, or even a few plants a 250w hps is plenty, and will definitely be cooler than the 400 or the equivalent mh.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

Twisted Nibbz said:


> I believe the lamp fitting is designed for 125, 250, 400 n 600 so shudnt be a prob...


This guys gonna burn down his home =(


----------



## Twisted Nibbz (Oct 2, 2008)

Dugout said:


> High twisted Nibbz, Dugout here. My first question is do you have your ballast in your grow room? If you do this will also raise the temp in your grow room so if you do put it out of the grow room. I have been having the same trouble but not to the extent probably about 90 degrees. (they need to put a degree sign on the computer pad). I really like the idea Dr. Vandankenstine had I think that will solve my problem but with the heat you are talking about I don't know wether that would be enough for you. Thanks Dr. V I have been looking for a solution to this problem and I to cannot cut a hole anywhere do to landlord. Well Peace my brothers and burn one form me the Ole Hippy DUGOUT. PS there is a guy on indoor planting named Al B. Fucht that is very knowledgable about indoor growing so I take my questions to him. Had a problem with getting to many different ideas from other that it got really confusing so I just listen to one know don't get me wrong if I hear something that sounds like a good idea I run it passed him and he has never let me down. You might get a hold of him on here. Don't listen to everyone on here not all know what they are talking about but like to act like they do. Best to find one person you trust Peace and out


Yes matey i do have my ballast in my grow room.. Its a part of the light its a case with a ballast, reflector and bulb holder and a small fan to vent the heat from the ballast out the bottom. i would of taken it too bits a long time ago but with it being actually owned by my bro you can guarantee as soon as i take it to bits hes gonna say i want it back after that grow and ill be left trying to put it all back together which if your like me never works the way it came apart.

ive also found out that the emmisivity on my thermometer was waaaaaaaaaay out and now ive sorted it the temp never seems to go above 95 f and with winter arriving fast im hoping it will go even cooler... the degree sign is on the keyboard you press and hold alt and then tap 0,1,7,6, then let go of alt voila... ° 

thanks for the info about that guy too ill think to consult him on any problems i incurr...



speedhabit said:


> You say you cant make holes in the wall, you really should consider it.


i wish i could...the only way round it which ive been considering is, saying to the landlord that now i have a baby i need somewere to dry the clothes she makes and so ive been using the airing cupboard for that, and its been getting really horrible and damp in there so i put a vent fan in the roof (similar to bathroom to vent the steam) to get rid of the excess damp in the air to the loft. I rekon he would be happy with that and that way i get a vent i can use instead of opening door all the time to let heat out and air in!

What ya think?

Its not that he comes around a lot its just the gas man does his checks regular and if ive got holes to cover up every 6 months or so the roof will start to look a right mess! 



hpv311 said:


> I hear you. I recently started in a grow tent in My garage. The heat from the lamp is unreal. i had to run a window ac unit in a window. get an inline cooled reflector. and have strong intake and outake fans. and im still gonna be pushin 95 on hot summer days. So i feel you.
> 
> Keep a small fan in the box or room to keep the air stirred.
> If you can figure out some way to make a small air exit hole and hook up and inexpensive fan pushing air out.


its a pain in the ass innit! ive got a 6" fan blowing from back to front across the lamp in between the plant and the bulb towards the top of the door where when i vent it blows all the hot air away and its always moving inside the closet. 



kaos.underwave said:


> "I believe the lamp fitting is designed for 125, 250, 400 n 600 so shudnt be a prob..."
> 
> wait man, the fitting or the ballast? Most grow bulbs fit into the same fitting, the ballast is the big transformer-looking box, that's the important bit. You have a ballast that switches between wattage? I didn't know those existed...do you have to switch it or does it do it automatically? What brand is it, where did you [or your brother] get it from, and how much did you pay?
> 
> ...


I did the double check on it and its actually a 400watt ballast so ive put my new son-t bulb in it again and left it be as it is. Ive been of on paternity leave and the room seems to be steady between 80°f at the very bottom of the room and about 95 - 100°f at the top just under the light( quite a distance at the mo) with the fan blowing across the light towards the crack in the door everything seems to be ok for now long as the curtains stay closed which for the sake of a few oz if it turns out right is well worth it. ive also planted just the one seed to see how it comes on and see what sort of result i get now instead of germinating a few and wasting them... upto now ive seen a massive improvement and the seedling now has two sets of leaves with a 3rd rapidly emerging from down between the 2nd set. the leaves are a lovely colour and ive used a container about 5 times the size of the old one to plant this plant in and hopefully make it a bit stronger more room for a bigger root system as i think the last pot was also a bit small. 

The seed is northern lights and all the seeds ive germinated so far have grown and been female about 6 i think. 

now ive just been told i am allowed to have my girlfriends parents greenhouse because they are re-designing the garden is it worth it or am i better off sticking indoors in the closet with a roof vent?

also thanks for all your help guys... just need somewhere to upload the fotos too and ill show ya the new one as she sits now and the room im talking about also.


----------



## drewery (Oct 27, 2013)

Twisted Nibbz said:


> Right then guys bit of dilema for ya!
> 
> Ive been growing on my window cill for a while got a plant to a really nice size and then my brother decided to give me his 600watt HPS grow light. Ive downsized the bulb for a 400 watt son-t bulb due to room size and added a fan for circulation, however... After leaving for work for the day i returned to a 8 inch melted mess! It was completely (excuse my language) FU*KED.
> 
> ...


You should not be using a 400 watt bulb with a 600 watt ballast you will burn your bulb out too fast and could cause a fire, i have the problem of cooling my room down also i need to cool it by 5 degrees C the only way i could really is to leave the door open but then i get the sound of the fan all night so....


----------

